
Google Chrome will block autoplay video starting January 2018 - el_duderino
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/09/google-chrome-block-auto-play-video/
======
mindcrime
I can't even put into words how happy this makes me. I don't object to ads in
general, but automatically playing anything with audio leaves me with
something just short of pure blood-lust.

Muted video? Sure, fine, go for it. Just don't mess with what's going into my
headphones and all is good.

------
drewg123
Being able to easily block autoplay video is what I've missed most about
flash. I have blocked the CDNs that many news sites use to play videos, but
some always get through. I'm just disappointed that we'll have to wait until
Jan for this.

